# Stop calling my poo fat!



## Mclisa (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm getting really annoyed now! Charlie is almost 20 weeks and weights 6kg, he's very lean and is walked twice a day, fed on barking heads with occasional treat and is by no means fat, you can feel all his ribs. BUT He does have a huge fluffy coat and his bum does wiggle when he walks more so i think because his huge tail is swishing so much  all my in laws insist on saying he's pudgy and fat! I take great offence to it because I take pride in making sure he's healthy. It's not only my inlaws it's people we meet in the park too, who will insist on saying 'awh look at all his puppy fat' 

Please tell me I'm not alone and your fluffy poos have been called fat too...here's me little pudding


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

He certainly doesn't look fat in that picture. Take no notice - he's adorable.


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Charlie is just lovely! Polly's botty wiggles as well, and she does look chunky now (thank goodness), but no one has called her fat yet.

If you can, just ignore the personal comments about your beloved 'poo. If he's taking plenty of exercise and not over eating then he'll be perfectly healthy. At 6kg he certainly doesn't sound over weight.

Toffin
x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

We call my moms poo chunka monka but it is mostly fur. She has really short legs do it exaggerates the look. you poo is beautiful. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Noodle looks big but it's all fur, underneath she is slim. I must admit I am guilty of calling her my little "chunky" but no-one else has said she looks fat. I wouldn't take no notice. Your puppy is lovley and looks just right in the photo.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

You are totally not alone. Lady does look chubby when her fur grows out, as it grows out straight out from her body. People have even told me that she has lost weight when we get her cut right down, don't worry about what others say. just tell them to feel through all the fluff....make light of it, you do the best for your puppy.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

When inca was younger i always thaught she looked fat till her first hair cut then i relized so was a skinny wee dog. 

its just the coat. one he is older and gets a nice neet trim her will look well rounded. sometime the puppies head isnt as fluffy as the body so that makes them look chunkier. 

go a nice walk where he will get wet and they will see how skinny he is.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

People always said Biscuit was tubby when he was a younger pup and then were surprised at how slim he really was when I put my hands around his middle, pushing down the fur. Enjoy your fluffy puppy.....he sounds just right. x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Don't judge a book by it's cover......don't judge a poo by it's coat!


----------



## Mclisa (Dec 26, 2012)

Good to know I'm not the only one with a bum wiggler toffin 

Thanks very much guys, we're going away with the in laws next weekend so I'm gonna make sure Charlie goes for a swim or two just so they can see how skinny he really is


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aww he looks absolutely perfect and totally adorable 

Perhaps they're not saying it in a derogatory way...just that he looks nice and cuddly ??? 
Their little wiggles can make them look a bit like this but it's nothing apart from cute. 

Whatever, he's just gorgeous and not in the least bit fat. 

xxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

No, looks perfect to me. Dudley's coat is still long and when you look straight down on him he looks a podge as the coat on his back goes straight out sideways! his legs are quite long though so side view looks fine, your boy is gorgeous.


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

He looks absolutely adorable. My little man is 6 months and has just weighed in at 8.75kgs - I can feel his ribs still and he has just had his first clip and looks very skinny now and leggy! 

In the bath he used to look like a different puppy. Good idea with the swimming!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

He is so cute and doesn't look fat at all. I get that all the time with Molly people say awww she is so chubby but at 22 weeks she is only 10lbs and I can feel all ribs when I squish down her fur. People always comment on how big her paws are but it's also because of the fur. I just ignore them The vet said she is perfect for her height. 

When we gave her a bath this weekend everyone was shocked at how small she really is. I love my puffy Molly!


----------



## Qing (Oct 21, 2012)

We call Cookie JLo, she's got a huge bum! But it's all fur, she's so fluffy and looks alot fatter than her brother, (my sister's pup) everyone thinks she's heavier, but guess what she's 1.2kg lighter than him ! So you are not alone, when they are wet you can see how skinny they are!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine are both quite skinny and when their coats are long they look fat too! When they come out of the streams and rivers they always swim in they look like 2 whippets!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah cookie is scrumptious 

xxx


----------

